# What is your shortest trip ever?



## FNQ83 (Apr 26, 2017)

This has to be the shortest trip and easiest $5.25 I have ever made. Not sure I even pressed the accelerator.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

My shortest trip was 20m!! Long story short this guy hops in the car near the Womens and Childrens hospital Adelaide.... only to be chased by what I assumed was his spouse or a relative, she jumps in front of the car so I cant go any further, and the rider says just drive. After a very brief stand-off he hops out of the car and says "dont worry about it". End of trip!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-holds-the-record-for-the-shortest-trip.139729/#post-2080311
*this *


----------

